# Lake Erie Crappie



## rutty

The Crappie are starting to bite in the marinas on Lake Erie. Been fishing Fenwick with some great success in the past week. 

Anyone else doing any good out there now? This cold front should get them going even more, when the water cools down, don't you think?


----------



## JimG

Rutty,
Yes, I to found the Crappies this week and it was in early evening with Jigs along the walls and also rocks around and in Marina areas open to fishing.

There have been some minnow fishermen but they seem to hit better on jigs so far.

This year, I find for the better sizes you have to keep moving and not sit in one place.

I hope also the cold front helps for it sure was nice to see some bigger crappies.
But, I did find also playing around that in well lite areas they would chase a jig that was being cast in 3 to 4 foot of water.

The first two batches caught this week are already in my tummy, Yum.....

Good Fishing,
JimG


----------



## faceman9

So is this a common ocurrance this time of the year for the crappie to move into the Marina areas, are they looking for structure with the boats or suspended, just curious, may start throwing some jigs in the marina close to me instead of spinners and cranks. Would love to catch a few seeing how I don't have any inland spots that are close to fish them. appreciate any help.


----------



## JimG

As the water starts to cool the crappies come from their deepwater haunts to feed up for the winter. They follow the minnows looking for warmer water and in turn end up in areas like marinas and shoreline areas with cover.

Verticle jigging gets even better as it gets colder and some years if the water stays open I have gone all the way till December.

As the water continues to cool the crappie lose their desire to chase a jig and that's where placing the jig right in front of their face works and also at this time I have found that fish attractants work the best to give you an edge.
As for size, looking at my past records the biggest crappies come at this time of they year and it seems to only get even better.

Crappie bite in daylight hours is restricted because of sunlight effecting the crappies eyes, so that's why you hear so many say, they got them about sundown and around that time.

I also have found when crappie bunch up in schools it seems the bigger ones stay to the outside of the group and become very independant as to travel. I have adjusted the last couple of years and keep myself mobile even when your getting a good bite, but only with smaller crappies.

Now for me since I fish daily, a total of about 12 to 15 crappies is all I keep, for I like to eat them fresh.

Like last night I was finding different groups of crappies all the way up to 11 p.m. .

I've never had much success after 1 a.m. this time of the year for some reason and the best times this year so far has been from 6:30 p.m to midnight.
I release many each time I go after recording size and amount and I've come to the following idea over the years.

As the water cools the plankton look for warmer temps to be comfortable, followed by the minnows that feed on them and then followed by fish that feed on the minnows.
Any well lit area that shines light on the water is a attractor for this habits of looking for warmth, thus why marinas are so good for catches.

Hope this kinda helps your questions and also there's alot of pros on this site that may provide you more information. But just remember there's always more to learn.

Like this year at a request of a company, I off and on have been using a LED green light at night which draws minnows. So far it is in the early stages, but interesting as to the effect they have.

Just remember to keep and open ear to learning and the more you get out the better you'll get.

Good Fishing,
JimG


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Wow you guys must doing something right!
I went there today fished a BUNCH of places with jigs spinners around the rocks docks ones with poles everything. The water was down about 2ft if you think that has anything to do with it... If any of you guys would be nice enough to give me some tips on that place I would be more than happy to repay you in anyway possible. It seems the only place we ever do any good is at inland but every other time ya go there ya get kicked out so fenwick is big and just in need of some tips. Thanks


----------



## JimG

Your hit it on the head, the water is down here a little over 2 feet. The cold front here is in the 4th day and the effects play a big part in the bite.

But the first day or two of a incoming front supplies fish most of the time unless the front is real big and strong.

One good lesson I learned the last couple of years is moon phase, esp. with crappies. I recieved the info I needed at the library and believe it or not it plays a big part of a "Good Bite". There are times each month that produce so much better and since I learned it I have done better and also know when to stay home.
I guess it's one of those tools needed to get better.

But that doesn't mean I still don't try to get out everyday. But on some days with moon phase I don't expect much.

Don't lose faith in your ability to catch fish and spend sometime this winter learning two new methods that help in catching the fish you favor.

Good Fishing,
JimG


----------



## BigMha

i've caught roughly 20-20 crappies on lake erie in the past couple of days. not much size, with the largest going about 9"s, and the rest about 5-8"s. my question is....if you don't know of any structure, i.e. brushpiles or have access to marinas...where should i be looking? breakwalls? the horse shoes?...i've tried various places and one produces....just not slab crappies


----------



## reelpassion

I have had good success this fall so far out of a marina on Marblehead where I used to keep my boat. I have taken five Fish Ohio crappies so far with the bigest being 15-1/2". I have heard of 17" ones taken from the Sandusky Bay before but this is the largest one I have ever caught. I have had the most luck this fall by using minnows under a large fly rod bobber set a 3-1/2'. I have been fishing in mornings and evenings around edges of docks on the shady side and next to the poles holding the docks. It is fun this time of year especially with the weather se have been having. Some of my most productive days are when it is rainy and cloudy. Have fun fishing!


----------



## fishforlife

hey rutty we came up to portage on fri and heading up sun any luck know on crappie..? we did ok but need some water and stuff in it not 2 feet out of water.. Any help would be good . Mark is watchen high school football. and iam working on my fishing so you cant give me hell when we fish and i dont catch them again. shad


----------



## fish420

do the crappie move shallow in the spring to spawn too? the move shallow in the fall everywhere i didnt know if erie would be different i havent heard much about crappie there. im east of cleveland almost to pa are they on this side or just the west side?


----------

